# Audi RS 5 Joins the Forza 4 Lineup in Latest January Download Pack Paired



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Forza fans take note, the contents of the latest download pack have been announced and the Audi RS 5 is now in the mix. Yes, you could already add the RS 5 front and rear fascias if you wanted the quattro GmbH stealth test mule look but this one's the full flared production model... alas pre-facelift though. Also of interest to Audi group fans is the West Lamborghini Gallardo GT race car from the ALMS. Read more about it at Jalopnik after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

